# Cherry Audio Releases Polymode Synth



## muziksculp (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi,

Cherry Audio just released their new *Polymode Synth*.

Modeled after the classic 70's Moog PolyMoog Synth.

For more info. visit their website :

https://cherryaudio.com/instruments/polymode-synthesizer



Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## visiblenoise (Feb 5, 2021)

Any fans? I thought their ARP 2600 emulation was pretty cool.

I might skip this one though because the sounds aren't what I'm after.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 5, 2021)

visiblenoise said:


> Any fans? I thought their ARP 2600 emulation was pretty cool.
> 
> I might skip this one though because the sounds aren't what I'm after.


I prefer the Xils* PolyM* over the Cherry Audio *PolyMode*. 

If you are interested in a Polymoog emulation I would recommend the PolyM.


----------



## TGV (Feb 7, 2021)

I bought the Cherry Audio one. I like the company: their freebie put them on the map for me. And it's a fun, slightly different way of creating sounds. I also like Xils (I have their XILS 3.2), but it's €24 vs €149. Quite the difference.​


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Feb 8, 2021)

I haven't had a chance to compare yet, but the people I know who owned a real Polymoog back in the day all say the Cherry Audio one is more accurate than PolyM from Xils-Lab. That of course does not invalidate having a preference for PolyM; there's no need to be snobbish about accuracy when it comes to vintage gear. As I like PolyM more than any other string synths I have in my VI collection, I am quite prepared to be blown away by Cherry Polymode.


----------

